# 2 MySQL-Server?



## malibubu (18. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal kurz ne Frage: Ist es möglich, dass man 2 MySQL-Server auf einer Suse Linux 9-Maschine laufen lässt?

Wenn Ihr euch jetzt fragt, warum: Ein Server nur für Admin-Datensätze (ProFTPd,...)  und ein Server für den Rest....

Danke im Voraus.

Ciao


----------



## Fabian (18. April 2004)

Reichen da normal nicht einfach zwei Datenbanken?


----------



## Habenix (19. April 2004)

> ich habe mal kurz ne Frage: Ist es möglich, dass man 2 MySQL-Server auf einer Suse Linux 9-Maschine laufen lässt?



Ja das ist möglich wenn die 2 Server auf unterschiedliche Ports laufen. Das kannst du z.B. in der Datei my.cnf einstallen



> Wenn Ihr euch jetzt fragt, warum: Ein Server nur für Admin-Datensätze (ProFTPd,...) und ein Server für den Rest....



Du kannst jedoch ein Server laufen lassen mit 2 unterschiedliche Datenbanken; eine z.B wo nur die admins drauf zugreifen können. 
Ist auf jeden Fall die bessere und ressourcenschonende Methode.


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. April 2004)

Setze vernünftige Rechte für die Datenbanken, lege neue mySQL-Benutzer an und dein 2-mySQL-Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## meilon (19. April 2004)

Hi,
ich hab noch nie was aus meiner Datenbank extrahiert. Das Problem wäre halt, das ich für meine Homepage eine Datenbank benutze und dann habe ich noch ein Projekt für Schule das Lernbüro (ca 3 Klassen mit mit je 7 Datenbanken). Das ist verdammt viel. Zu den 7 Datenbanken (Produktlisten der einzelnen Abteilungen) kommt dann noch eine Adress- und Vorgangsverzeichnis pro Abteilung.  Das ist viel Arbeit und ich mach mir schon die Kopfarbeit, das Coden geht erst in den nächsten Ferien los Das einfachste wäre einfach noch einen zweiten Server aufzustellen, dafür bräuchte ich aber Geld, auch wenn so ein kleiner Websever nicht so viel braucht. Was bräuchte man eigentlich für eine Klasse mit rund 15 Rechnern an Hardware?

mfg
Klink


----------



## Christian Fein (19. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von malibubu _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal kurz ne Frage: Ist es möglich, dass man 2 MySQL-Server auf einer Suse Linux 9-Maschine laufen lässt?
> ...



Ja ist möglich, musst den 2. über einen anderen Port laufen lassen. Ein anderes pid File generieren und die Start / Stop Scripte anpassen, ebenso musst die Daten Ordner anpassen, die Konfigurationsdatei anpassen.

Das ist aber nicht wirklich ganz so einfach 

Aber dennoch solltest du überlegen ob du nicht einfach eine andere DB erstellst wie der vorgänger schon gesagt hat.


----------

